# Burnt out  - life after resigning?



## Marge (26 Feb 2009)

Hello guys,

not sure whether I should be posting this here or under the unemployment forum, so apoligies in advance if this is not the correct place.

Situation is this. My sister has worked solidly and in fulltime private sector employment for 12 years. She is in her current job for close to 3 years. 
It pays well, but is a high pressure/stress role and she is starting to feel burnt out, developing physical symptoms etc... Her doctor suggested she take some time off,  but due to the nature of her job, this is not really an option (i.e. its hard to get a few days holidays at the best of times with her workload), so she feels that resigning is the only way to achieve this. (Just to clarify, she has not taken sick leave at any stage with this employer)

After a couple of weeks off, she plans to start job hunting and try to find something less demanding, closer to home etc... 

The concerns are as follows:
Given the current climate, if she is unable to find an alternative role, will  she be entitled to anything from SW? (I think I read somewhere that entitlement can depend on if you voluntarily leave your role)

I totally appreciate the the timing is not ideal for her given the climate, but we are worried for her health if she doesn't leave her current situation. 

Any comments?


----------



## Bob the slob (26 Feb 2009)

If you leave a job your not entitled to the dole for 9 or 10 weeks afaik although lately ya dont get anything for ages so it prob wont matter


----------



## Caveat (26 Feb 2009)

Hi Marge

Related thread here

Mental & physical health are extremely important but be sure she accepts the possibility that a new position may be very dificult to find. Good luck.

_Edit: BTW, to update on the above linked thread, this person got their benefit with no fuss - before the 9 weeks AFAIK. But they are now in employment again._


----------



## Welfarite (26 Feb 2009)

The best option would be to apply for Illness Benefit while still in the employment as it sounds like she is not fit for work at present. If the doctor will not certify her as unfit, then she can leave the job and apply for Jobseeker's Benefit. The '9 week' rule relates to leaving a job 'without good cause'. It sounds like this disqualification rule would not be an issue as her work is affecting her health and therefore she would get benefit from Day 4 of unemployemnt but that would be down to the Deciding Officer in the local office.


----------



## D8Lady (26 Feb 2009)

Is there no-one she can discuss this with at work? No HR dept?
Employers have a duty of care to their employees. Her mental and now physical health are a reaction to her working environment AND her reaction to it. 

Employees are entitled to take leave sothere may be some breach of employment law there. 

I'd suggest to first discuss with employer, they may not be aware of the situation and the effect that it is having on her.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Feb 2009)

I agree with D8Lady

She must discuss it with her employer first.  The employer may well be able to make some changes. Or her employer may suggest that your sister changes the way she works.

Brendan


----------



## InReality (26 Feb 2009)

Talk to her doc and go on illness benifit. Why would she not ?
If she still feels like the job is too much she can resign later , this gives her a breather to make that decision.

Its a no brainer to me.


----------



## Smashbox (26 Feb 2009)

I agree with the D8 and Brendan, her boss might ease up a little if they knew she was gonna leave. 

First stop should be the employer, be it a manager, HR or supervisor of some kind.


----------



## lazing (26 Feb 2009)

I think it is great you are concerned for your sister... however I believe it might be better if she posts a query herself on something like askaboutmoney.com and gives her perspective.  She needs to be the one to recognise that she needs advice.

I have left a job in the past due to workload / stress.  There are various things to consider before leaving:
- Before doing anything drastic, perhaps she should take a break (holiday) from work, and use the time to firstly relax, and then reflect.  I understand that your sister thinks she can't take a break... however if a close family member died in the morning, she'd be able to take days off... similarly if she was struck down with the flu, she'd be off work... and same again for a wedding... so she should push for a break, as the world goes on.
- Never make this type of decision when tired.  At least do so after a weekend of rest.  Things always look worse when tired, and difficult to make sensible decisions.  If she's working long hours, she needs to get a little bit of time to catchup with herself.
- Sometimes the stress is down to one's one approach to work, not the work. Far away fields can be greener... but changing jobs (regardless of the economy) may not resolve the issues.  Just moving to a lower paid job, doesn't mean less stress.  She needs to understand what are the causes of the stress.  Perhaps as others have said this could then be addressed at work - but I believe she needs to identify the problem / solution... not look to work to do this for her.

If she really needs to leave the job, then leave the job.  Life goes on.  Don't take a 3-month view, take a 10-year view.  In 10-years time she'll look back on this period of time from a better situation.  Perhaps there will be bumps along the way, paricticularly in the short-term, but things generally work out - particularly with the right attitude.

Also in terms of looking for a job... remember she is only looking for one job... not trying to get a job for everyone.  Regardless of the economy there is always one job out there.  Her health and well being are most important.

In terms of Social Welfare, if she resigns, then she should just sign-up for social welfare.  Where there is a will, there's a way.


----------



## vivinne (27 Feb 2009)

Welfarite said:


> The best option would be to apply for Illness Benefit while still in the employment as it sounds like she is not fit for work at present. If the doctor will not certify her as unfit, then she can leave the job and apply for Jobseeker's Benefit. The '9 week' rule relates to leaving a job 'without good cause'. It sounds like this disqualification rule would not be an issue as her work is affecting her health and therefore she would get benefit from Day 4 of unemployemnt but that would be down to the Deciding Officer in the local office.


Exactly! I would recommend the same thing. She should be able to get the Illness Benefit.


----------



## Marge (27 Feb 2009)

Many thanks for all your replies.

I will show them to her at the weekend and hope she feels reassured from them.

Thanks so much.

Marge


----------



## Brianne (27 Feb 2009)

I work in this area and would strongly recommend that she does not resign. She needs to take sick leave. She needs to put her own needs first, if only that she is no use to her employer if she continues in a stressed state. She then needs to talk to her employer and outline the situation and make it clear how she feels. As a previous poster said , they may not realise the situation and may not be aware of their responsibilities in this area. 
A good employer will realise her worth and compromise can usually be reached. One thing that I have realised over the years is that some of those most susceptible to work related stress are the most conscientious and most valuable but their very work ethic can in itself be self damaging. 
Many need to learn how to pace themselves, how to delegate and how to accept help from others. That and realising that nobody is indispensible can go a long way to alleviating stress. 
However, never leave a job when you are emotional, either angry, depressed or stressed. She needs to a break and a think. Best of luck.


----------



## xavier (27 Feb 2009)

Go to doc - explain situation and get sick note for a few weeks. When she has calmed down and is not so stressed she can assess her options. Resigning after 12 years is silly. Perhaps she could negotiate a severance if she could not face returning to that job.

Get her to talk to the right people, firstly a doctor and then an independent HR professional, not just the ones in her job, to advise on best way forward.

Do not just throw it all up and walk away...


----------



## Complainer (27 Feb 2009)

xavier said:


> Do not just throw it all up and walk away...


Good advice


----------



## MandaC (27 Feb 2009)

Agree with all the posts.  D'ont have  kneejerk reaction, but at the end of the day it is only a job.  Health and happiness come first.


----------

